# Meet Bruce!



## Drago (5 Sep 2021)

As you know, a few weeks ago I had to have my beautiful boy Lemmy put to sleep. He'd been stricken with cancer, had gone downhill very quickly, and it had reached the point where I had to MTFU for his sake and make a very difficult decision.

I was, and still am, bereft. Even thinking about it now I can feel the tears prickling the back of my eyes.

I was going to wait a few months for my emotuons to settle down and then find another Lab. However, it quickly became apparent thet Lemmy's passing has had quite a profound effect on Mini D.

Mini D is high functioning autistic, and Lemmy somehow knew this. He was the perfect mix of friend, comforter, playmate and protector. At night he would sleep in her doorway and if I got up for a wee in the night I'd hear his big-boy growl as I walked past Mini D's room. I can need a wee 1 to 4 times a night (my prostate is fine, im just an elderly beer drinker) so he bloody well knew it was me, but still would never leave it to chance. Good boy.

Since Lemmy's passing Mini D's anxiety levels have risen, and she now has to sleep with her light on, that sort of thing.

The only thing I could think of was to remedy the situation with 10CC's of Labrador, stat!

So I've spent the last few days combing the Kennel Club pages for suitable candidates. Must be pure-bred lab, low interbreeding scores, mum and dad with good eye and hip scores, 5 gens pedigree, and from working lines as I think they make better companions than show stock.

The nice thing about the Kennel club is that one gets to investigate the lineage, right down to individual animals from 5 generations ago.

I narrowed it down to two, each fairly close to one another, so fired up the old Volvo and spent yesterday visiting breeders.

The breeder that had Bruce (nicknamed Olaf by the breeder so he had something to call him) had 2 left, Bruce and his brother Gru. The litter is from working stock, 5 generations pedigree littered with field trials champions, just like Lemmy had been. Indeed, Brice's Dad is himself a field trials champion, and despite being only 5 has sired nearly 200 puppies for different breeders, so is clearly in high demand and well thought as breeding stock.

I'm not trying to duplicate Lemmy as such, but those attributes had made Lemmy a fine animal and a wonderful pet, and Im hoping my best chance for an equally fine dog is a similar lineage.

Both fine dogs, but Bruce in particular had the classic head shape, nicely shaped eyes, a good set to his ears, and already well developed biceps femoris - he's going to be a big, well developed, shapely dog, just like my Lemmy had been.

Having caught my eye he seemed to then know that he had to impress me and Mini D. I made a fuss of both and took the opportunity to pick them up, make a fuss and examine them at close quarters. Bruce's tail didn't stop, lots of eye contact with me, and he clearly loves human contact. He was great with Mini D, and once he'd fussed her he gell asleep on her lap. Perfect.

So a large amount of money has changed hands - you could buy a decent car for what i paid, but if you want the best... - and he comes gome to me in 2 weeks when hes old enough to leave his Mum. He's KC registered, and will be chipped, health checked and have had his first jab when I get him.

Being a Bassist I insist that all my does are also named for Bassists. Mrs D would not go for Flea, but Geddy (Lee) and Phil (Lynott) were in the running, but in the end we plumped on Bruce after Jack Bruce.

Ladies and gentleman, and Accy, I give you Bruce!


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> As you know, a few weeks ago I had to have my beautiful boy Lemmy put to sleep. He'd been stricken with cancer, had gone downhill very quickly, and it had reached the point where I had to MTFU for his sake and make a very difficult decision.
> 
> I was, and still am, bereft. Even thinking about it now I can feel the tears prickling the back of my eyes.
> 
> ...


Maybe I should pick up Gru........he will be lonely!


----------



## gbb (5 Sep 2021)

Respect for doing it right, hip scores etc etc etc. Its something we probably all should do but each part comes extra cost. Lovely looker btw, the dog, not you of course  (although you look younger than i imagined )


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Sep 2021)

I'll look out for you next time I pedal through Poshshire.. It'll be great to meet Bruce, too!


----------



## numbnuts (5 Sep 2021)




----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2021)

gbb said:


> (although you look younger than i imagined )


I don't do bad for nearly 53. It's due to an industrial grade of Olay, and copious amounts of P38 filler.



PeteXXX said:


> I'll look out for you next time I pedal through Poshshire.. It'll be great to meet Bruce, too!



You'll have to let me know when you're next up my end and myself and Bruce will meet up.


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2021)

What a fine figure of an animal…..bruce looks good too lol, what a beaut


----------



## cosmicbike (5 Sep 2021)

Wonderful looking chap (the dog). They are such sensitive creatures, they know when you're not right and provide all the right support at the right times. Lost one of ours in early 2019 and still hurts now.


----------



## pawl (5 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> As you know, a few weeks ago I had to have my beautiful boy Lemmy put to sleep. He'd been stricken with cancer, had gone downhill very quickly, and it had reached the point where I had to MTFU for his sake and make a very difficult decision.
> 
> I was, and still am, bereft. Even thinking about it now I can feel the tears prickling the back of my eyes.
> 
> ...








Lovely dog Hope you both have a long and happy relationship 😍😍😍


----------



## Archie_tect (5 Sep 2021)

Bruce is a smasher, he'll be a big lad once he grows onto his paws.

I'm sure Rocky will be chuffed about his name.


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Sep 2021)

I lost my dog in 1989 and I was so devastated that even to this day, I can't have another one that will eventually pass away.

Bruce is gorgeous by the way.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> As you know, a few weeks ago I had to have my beautiful boy Lemmy put to sleep. He'd been stricken with cancer, had gone downhill very quickly, and it had reached the point where I had to MTFU for his sake and make a very difficult decision.
> 
> I was, and still am, bereft. Even thinking about it now I can feel the tears prickling the back of my eyes.
> 
> ...



What a cracker!

Here's to a long life Bruce. 👍


----------



## jowwy (5 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I don't do bad for nearly 53. It's due to an industrial grade of Olay, and copious amounts of P38 filler.
> 
> 
> 
> You'll have to let me know when you're next up my end and myself and Bruce will meet up.


53…..and you call yourself an old duffer

me im 45 and Mrs J will be 54 tmrw………


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2021)

Lovely dog. My sister has a lab and he's a corker.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Sep 2021)

What a beauty, a few months of hard work and Mr, Mrs and Mini D are going to have a smasher of a doggy companion.

Blitzy says hello and wants to know when Bruce can come out to play.


----------



## potsy (5 Sep 2021)

He looks fabulous Drago, really pleased for you after what you've been through


----------



## Drago (5 Sep 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Bruce is a smasher, he'll be a big lad once he grows onto his paws.


I reckon so. Lemmy sas a big lad for a lab, but looking back at the photos of him the same age Bruce definitely has bigger paws so could be a hefty boy.


----------



## Saluki (5 Sep 2021)

That’s wonderful news. Those pics  what a looker.
Especially good news for Mini D and I really hope that Bruce will help, as Lemmy did.

Pretty sure that Lemmy wouldn’t want all that doggy love going to waste.


----------



## Arrowfoot (5 Sep 2021)

Used to watch local cricket matches on weekends. Families would do the same with kids and dogs in tow. Dogs would usually be led in by an adult. I always noticed that labradors will settle down next to the youngest kid and not the owner or the adult. Other dogs will usually be next to the owner unless the kids were playing with it. Not sure if its an inate instinct of the breed to look after the vulnerable. Mini D and Lemming story did send me back in time. 

Did read why the Pyrenees are nocturnal always napping during the day. Amazing World of creatures.


----------



## Drago (8 Sep 2021)

10 sleeps til Bruce comes home!


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Sep 2021)

A fine figure of a dog, sir!


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2021)

Thanks Doc. I'll always miss my Lemmy, but Bruce will keep me company and bring a bit of light and love.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Sep 2021)

lovely looking dog.


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2021)

Thanks Mr Nut.

We've decided that doggy treats will be called a 'Brucie Bonus'


----------



## gbb (9 Sep 2021)

I love Labradors , just the best fun, dependable, lovable, playful stupid mutts you can get


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2021)

Had an email from Bruce's breeder re what food hes currently on, etc. Apparently hes a cheeky boy, and breeder is going to miss him.

Touch luck mate, cos hes mine!!!

A week to go. Fortunately its a busy week by my standards (cut rhe grass, new tyres on the car, plumber doing some work, playing a gig with the band) else it will drag on forever, but 7 more days and little Bruce will be home where he belongs.

The following week im out for the evening on Tuesday to see Jethro Tull and ive already been inundated with offers to come around and dog sit, but I think Daughter #3 can have the privilege.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (10 Sep 2021)

Great news and choice Drago. Happy families to you all (including the babe) at Drago Towers


----------



## Salty seadog (10 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Thanks Mr Nut.
> 
> We've decided that doggy treats will be called a 'Brucie Bonus'



Is he named after another heavy metaler? Springsteen?


----------



## Mrs M (10 Sep 2021)

Congratulations, he’s a wee beauty


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2021)

Salty seadog said:


> Is he named after another heavy metaler? Springsteen?


Jack Bruce. Being a bassist myself I ensure my dogs are named for famous bassists.


----------



## keithmac (10 Sep 2021)

My two ladies are working / field labs. 

You cannot beat a Labrador as a companion, I'm sure Bruce will follow in Lemmy's footsteps as a friend and valued member of the family 👍.


----------



## kayakerles (11 Sep 2021)

Congrats on the new family member, @Drago. Lemmy's watching on and thinking what a lucky guy Bruce is. Make him proud! Shower him in Labby Love.


----------



## Tribansman (11 Sep 2021)

What a lovely looking chap (Brucie! )

As you say, will be great for Mini D. Commiserations for poor Lemmie but you can now start making some new memories


----------



## Dayvo (11 Sep 2021)

That’s a strange looking kangeroo!

May you have many long walks and talks together!


----------



## gavroche (11 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Had an email from Bruce's breeder re what food hes currently on, etc. Apparently hes a cheeky boy, and breeder is going to miss him.
> 
> Touch luck mate, cos hes mine!!!
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see pictures of Bruce in his new home. Another spoiled dog in the making, and rightly so.


----------



## Drago (18 Sep 2021)

Bruce is now home with us. For some of the car journey he whimpered and whined, but he's quickly figured out who his new humans are.


----------



## Rocky (18 Sep 2021)

May you have many happy years together. He looks to be a very fine chap.........as are you too, Drago.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (18 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Bruce is now home with us. For some of the car journey he whimpered and whined, but he's quickly figured out who his new humans are.
> 
> View attachment 609852


He doesn't look too stressed!!!

Probably the luckiest dog in the country - a great owner (and family) who understands dogs.

Wishing you luck with the house training and chewing phases!

p.s. great looking pup!

p.p.s. I'm jealous


----------



## kayakerles (19 Sep 2021)

Oh my goodness, Drago, you weren’t kidding he’s a wee pup! Adorable! Now to watch him grow through your eyes. I just wonder which of you will wind up the luckiest, you or Bruce. (I know, both, equally.) Enjoy the journey.


----------



## flake99please (19 Sep 2021)

He’s a handsome bar steward. The dog of course.


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2021)

First night went well. He spent an hour or two nesting in my discarded Y fronts, but rhen decided his dog bed was nicer and spent the rest of the night there. No crying or whimpering, he was quite grown up about it.


----------



## keithmac (19 Sep 2021)

Great start @Drago , is he semi house trained yet?.


----------



## Drago (19 Sep 2021)

Were working on it. Rugs are up, puppy mats everywhere. Were starting to learn the signs that hes needjng a wee or about to drop a dirty bomb.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (19 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> First night went well. *He spent an hour or two nesting in my discarded Y fronts*, but rhen decided his dog bed was nicer and spent the rest of the night there. No crying or whimpering, he was quite grown up about it.


Hello, is that the RSPCA? There's a dog that needs rescuing.


----------



## neil_merseyside (19 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Were working on it. Rugs are up, puppy mats everywhere. Were starting to learn the signs that hes needjng a wee or about to drop a dirty bomb.


Our first puppy used the puppy mats well enough and that seemed like a win, but at a vet check the vet put us right and said just take the dog outside or it'll never learn inside is wrong, so he used words to the effect "just as it wakes and just before it sleeps" (being peak emptying times, I rather agree as a human) basically your dog realises that outside is where it needs to empty itself. (sorty for grandmother eggs etc)


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2021)

I don't have a lot of faith in vets at the moment after one relieved me of £2000 and failed to spot that Lemmy had cancer, which a different vet diagnosed within half an hour. That is now subject to a complaint, not that I'm expecting it will get very far.

Aye, at the first sign of trouble we try and get him outside, and hes outside as much as possible during the day. When he does the deed outside we praise him to the skies.

However, we cant monitor him continuously and hes already learned to poop on the mats, which over time move ever closer to the back door.

We take up his water at about 8pm so hes not guzzling all night and weeing everywhere (quite safe overnight, just so long as it goes straight back down early am), and the one poo he did last night was on a puppy mat, which earned him more praise.

Another quiet night. He's figured out the dog bed next to the human bed is for him, and is happily spending all night there. The only slight downside is that if I get up to point Percy at the porcelain he thinks its morning and gets excited, but he soon quietens foen and goes back to his bed when i flop back into my own.

Im starting to get a gauge on his character now. I don't think he'll be quite as ebullient as Lemmy was, hes a calmer character all round, but he loves human contact and attention as much as any good lab.


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2021)

He likes his grub. A typical lab food vacuum cleaner!


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2021)

Mini D walked to school - I wanted to take Bruce so he gets used to the sights and noises. Its too far for him to walk yet, and he doesnt ge jabbed until next week so I carried him there and back

I get home, feet up with a brew and the Daily Star and he's up on my lap...






...and 60 seconds later he's snoring!





This is terrible news as I now cannot move until he wakes up


----------



## Drago (20 Sep 2021)

Bruce has been slowly slipping off my lap while he sleeps.


----------



## rustybolts (20 Sep 2021)

He is a beautiful little chap , a long and healthy life to him


----------



## Sittingduck (20 Sep 2021)

Wonderful!


----------



## Rocky (20 Sep 2021)

He’s absolutely gorgeous. You’ve put a smile on my face - thanks


----------



## pawl (20 Sep 2021)

Lovely dog Step daughter has recently become the proud owner of a black lab Now 17 weeks old.
Not sure why every time he comes to visit he insists on laying under my chair and goes to sleep.The only problem is it dosent stop him letting off the most hredous smelling farts.He’s still al little beauty.😍😍😍


----------



## keithmac (21 Sep 2021)

Looks like Bruce has settled in very well!.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2021)

Thanks team.

He had another good night. He went the whole night, and only stirred when I got up for a wazz myself.

He's now well and truly used to the idea that his bed is where he spends the night, and he did 2 wee wees in the night on his puppy mats, so hes a quick learner. I'll give it a few more days until he's well and truly used to the idea of puppy mats being the lavatory then I'll slowly start edging them towards the back door.

Im cuttently sat at the breakfast bar having an oaty bar and a coffee, but Bruce is on the sofa fast asleep with a very satisfied expression on his fizzog.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2021)

He's scoffed his breakfast and is now enjoying a post prandial cuddle with his Dad.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2021)

Mrs D spent over a hundred sovs on dog toys and a doggie toy box. Bruce thinks it's great and tips up the box and makes a right old mess.


----------



## Drago (21 Sep 2021)

Playing when he should be sleeping.


----------



## Saluki (21 Sep 2021)

He is a wee stunner.


----------



## kayakerles (21 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Bruce has been slowly slipping off my lap while he sleeps.
> 
> View attachment 610089


I checked the time between the napping pictures. You let Bruce have a nice long one hour+ nap. You are a very generous daddy, Drago. Bruce is adorbs!


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2021)

I can see a pattern forming here.


----------



## bikingdad90 (22 Sep 2021)

@Drago just wait until he is big enough to push you off the sofa! 😂 

How is he getting on with Mini D, does he sleep next to her and use his protective instincts to guard her or is he as much use as a chocolate fire guard?

I’d love a dog but my wife and I can’t justify it as it would be unfair to the dog with our lifestyles


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2021)

He's getting on great with Mini D. At rhe moment ive taught him to sleep in his dog bed, which is in the bedroom on my side of the bed. When he's older ill let him make the decision and I do hope he stags on at Mini D's door like Lemmy used to.


----------



## Drago (23 Sep 2021)

Do you like my socks?


----------



## gavroche (24 Sep 2021)

Bruce is absolutely gorgeous. I wonder who is the boss between you two though?


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2021)

Bruce and zi got soaked walking Mini D to school. Upon our return I towelled him dry and changed myself into dry clothes. Hes now asleep in my lap, warming himself up. Looks like I won't be going anywhere until lunchtime.


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2021)

He's just done the stinkiest fart you can imagine, but I don't want to wake him up by taking any evasive action.


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> He's just done the stinkiest fart you can imagine, but I don't want to wake him up by taking any evasive action.


At least his arse is facing away from you if he is still in the same position


----------



## Drago (27 Sep 2021)

Lemmy used to fart, then turn and look at his own butthole and you could here him thinking, "Say what?!"


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Lemmy used to fart, then turn and look at his own butthole and you could here him thinking, "Say what?!"


It’s even funnier when you let one of yourself and it’s them that has the puzzled look.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (27 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> Lemmy used to fart, then turn and look at his own butthole and you could here him thinking, "Say what?!"


Mine did that one - a long hissing noise when she was lying on the floor at my Mum's house - then turned round a looked questioningly at it
Then grunted and walked out of the door - followed by the whole family

I was directed to go back in and open all the windows while everyone else opened all the doors and windows in the whole house

Could have bottled it and sold it on as a chemical weapon


----------



## Cathryn (27 Sep 2021)

I've just spotted this thread and it's literally been the thing I needed to lift a difficult day. So happy for you all. He's beautiful.


----------



## Drago (28 Sep 2021)

It's been a hard day chasing leaves around the garden.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (28 Sep 2021)

Poor dog
you're wearing him out

and, probably according to him, not feeding him enough

he is a Lab after all

I think we all love him - dog sitters available on request


----------



## bikingdad90 (29 Sep 2021)

Enjoy the puppy face @Drago when their skin is too big for the body and they just too cute for their own good.


----------



## Drago (29 Sep 2021)

Bruce having a post lunch cuddle. Before anyone asks I caught my thumb in the handle of a kitchen cupboard as I opened it and dislocated the digit. Kitchens are dangerous places folks!


----------



## Drago (30 Sep 2021)

I got up for a widdle at about 0430hrs. Came back to bed and climbed in, and next thing I know Briuce is stood on his back legs at the side of the bed and staring me in the face. I picked him up and had a lovely warm, quiet cuddle until the alarm went at 0600hrs.


----------



## kayakerles (30 Sep 2021)

Nice. Now THAT's how to have a proper nap!


----------



## kayakerles (30 Sep 2021)

Also meant to say, Drago, speedy recovery on the THUMB. Ouch! Evil cupboard! I guess that's why we have 2 thumbs in case that happens. Hopefully it is not on your dominant hand.


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2021)

I love you Daddy...


----------



## Rocky (1 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> I love you Daddy...
> 
> View attachment 611654


That's one happy puppy.....great photo


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2021)

Thanks team. Hes the apple of his old dad's eye. I love him to pieces.


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2021)

Cheeky bugger has stolen my cardie and is nesting in it.


----------



## kayakerles (1 Oct 2021)

You sure you didn’t cover him up and tuck him in?!


----------



## Drago (1 Oct 2021)

My cardie was on the arm of the chair. He pulled it down, spent 10 minutes playing with it, then burrowed under it. A few minutes later his head emerged and I was already waiting to snap a pic when it did.


----------



## roadrash (1 Oct 2021)

Only just seen this thread , i havent been as regular on here for a while for one reason and another, it looks like bruce has chosen his family well, hers to many, may happy years to come.


----------



## kayakerles (1 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> My cardie was on the arm of the chair. He pulled it down, spent 10 minutes playing with it, then burrowed under it. A few minutes later his head emerged and I was already waiting to snap a pic when it did.


Okay, Drago, you're cleared.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (2 Oct 2021)

Thought this belonged here


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2021)

Lord Muck.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Oct 2021)

When are you going to break the news to him that at some point you an he are not going to fit on the same chair???

can't put it off too long - he has grown already!!!!


----------



## Drago (3 Oct 2021)

He is absolutely sprouting! Only 10,weeks old today. My Lemmy was a big dog for a Lab, but I think Bruce may be even bigger.


----------



## kayakerles (4 Oct 2021)

Growing up quickly, Drago, but STILL an adorable pup!


----------



## keithmac (4 Oct 2021)

We've let our two upstairs on a night a handful of times, every one of them has turned into carnage .

No chance of any sleep, both up and down and can't settle.

Nice to see Bruce well and truly home, looks like he's got the run of the house 👍 .


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2021)

I live in a bungalow because of Mrs D's mobility issues, so don't uave a lot of choice. Fortunately he is inherently well behaved and quite mild mannered, somits not a problem.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2021)

After lunch Bruce was wanting to go on my bed. Two mins later he was asleep.


----------



## Drago (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## Toshiba Boy (6 Oct 2021)

Drago, apologies, only just seen this thread. What a lovely dog. 

Whilst, of course, Lemmy can never be replaced, I am sure Bruce is already carving his own place in the hearts and fabric of you and your family.


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2021)

Well, Bruce is growing very quickly, and his paws seem to be growing quicker than the rest of him - he looks set to be a very big lad when he reaches his full growth.

The puppy mats seem to have worked. Get him quickly used to doing the deed on the mats, then move them incrementally towards the back door. He's now gone 5 days without a whoopsie in the house.


----------



## bikingdad90 (12 Oct 2021)

Toilet training check, Next task @Drago, instead of weights, pop him on your back/chest in the home gym 😂


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2021)

And before anyone says it, thats Mrs D's work phone.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Oct 2021)

WOW - he is growing fast!

still a good looking lad though!


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2021)

Thanks. Bruce is pretty handsome too.


----------



## gavroche (12 Oct 2021)

Blimey, he has grown a lot !  What a beautiful animal. You will certainly have lots of joy with him for many years. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Drago (12 Oct 2021)

A bit of practice in the home studio, and guess who has followed his Dad in?


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (12 Oct 2021)

Let him grow a bit then train him to carry a hat round at your gigs

you'll make a fortune!


----------



## kayakerles (14 Oct 2021)

Sooo cute!


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2021)

And this morning Bruce has been catching up on the latest news from the world of bass playing.


----------



## 12boy (15 Oct 2021)

When in college my squeeze gave me a weimaraner pup. We called these pups, when we wandered around campus with them, "fluff getters" as young ladies would have to stop to pet and hold them.


----------



## Drago (15 Oct 2021)

Aye, Bruce is a bit of a babe magnet.


----------



## Tribansman (15 Oct 2021)

Drago said:


> And this morning Bruce has been catching up on the latest news from the world of bass playing.
> 
> View attachment 613699


True for you?


----------



## Drago (16 Oct 2021)

Thats me all over!


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2021)

He's a feisty fellow!

Being a gun dog I didn't expect foreworks would bother him. Lemmy used to ignore them completely.

Anyway, had all the usual pops and bangs this evening and Bruce has also ignored them, but one really loud bang saw him leap on the sofa and look out the window while doing his best to do a big-boy growl. No fear, just this 14 week week old Lab going all scrappy doo, ready to front the danger and have a fight with it!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (6 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> He's a feisty fellow!
> 
> Being a gun dog I didn't expect foreworks would bother him. Lemmy used to ignore them completely.
> 
> Anyway, had all the usual pops and bangs this evening and Bruce has also ignored them, but one really loud bang saw him leap on the sofa and look out the window while doing his best to do a big-boy growl. No fear, just this 14 week week old Lab going all scrappy doo, ready to front the danger and have a fight with it!


Like daddy like doggy???


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2021)

15 weeks old. Not so much a puppy, more a scaled down full size Labrador.


----------



## Mrs M (8 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> 15 weeks old. Not so much a puppy, more a scaled down full size Labrador.
> 
> View attachment 616930


Growing fast!


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2021)

Aye, hes now the thick end of 13kg.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Aye, hes now the thick end of 13kg.


Clearly you are feeding him!

although not feeding a lab is difficult as they eat anything


----------



## Drago (8 Nov 2021)

Indeed. One doesn't realise how much of the world is edible until one has a lab!

Labs are prone to being Lard-O's so ive aleays weighed food out every meal. Same for Bruce, using a breeders chart with a matrix of age/weight to determine the amount.


----------



## keithmac (11 Nov 2021)

Yep, it's a real shame when you see an overweight Lab, doesn't do their hips or knees any favours.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2021)

Aye lad, its nothing short of cruelty to let a dog get like that.


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2021)

16 weeks old today.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Nov 2021)

I have no idea how they got these two to sit like this. Lifted from a care home FB page as the left lab is the care home dog and the right is my son's dog. The care home one





is very often to be found at my son's house being looked after when the home is short staffed. Not my best quality photo.


----------



## Tribansman (14 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> 16 weeks old today.
> 
> View attachment 617780


What amazing creatures dogs are, so good for the soul and amazing how quickly they trust people unconditionally. That's surely the ultimate way to relax on a grey Sunday 😴


----------



## Drago (14 Nov 2021)

He gives great cuddles, and already sticks to Mini D like glue and growls at imaginary burglars.


----------



## Drago (18 Nov 2021)

He's climbed up on the windowsill and is sunbathing. Slobber all over my windows.


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2021)

He's 4 months old on Thursday and weighs nearly 16kg already.


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2021)

And here he is in his customary position of repose. I can see that we're gonna spend a lot of time in this armchair over the next 15 years or so.


----------



## Archie_tect (22 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> He's 4 months old on Thursday and weighs nearly 16kg already.
> 
> View attachment 618937


Same as my grand-daughter... though haven't weighed her!


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2021)

Hes the apple of my eye Archie. Inlove him to pieces, just as I did Lemmy before him. Can't imagine life without this little feller now.


----------



## kayakerles (23 Nov 2021)

Oh my gosh has Bruce grown. Adorbs, Drago! 🤗


----------



## raleighnut (23 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> And here he is in his customary position of repose. I can see that we're gonna spend a lot of time in this armchair over the next 15 years or so.
> 
> View attachment 618947


Yep Sabor loved his armchair too


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2021)

I'm having a Brucie Bonus, AKA a cuddle with my boy.


----------



## Drago (3 Dec 2021)

Almost 19 weeks. He's getting big now.


----------



## Drago (3 Dec 2021)




----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2021)

5 months and 1 week old.






I love him sooooooo much. He's my boy.


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2021)

They don't half get big and strong. Love my sister's lab 'Chester' - he's 3 now and a nutter, but you can really trust him when playing with him, and he's great with their new baby. Lovely dogs around kids - they seem to respond to 'adult' play, and kid play.


----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2021)

He is strong alright. Its an effort to hang on to him at walkie times, but hes responding well to walking to heel when ordered.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (30 Dec 2021)

From those photos you are WAY to soft on him


My Alsatian would NEVER go onto the sofa or chairs

NO NO NO

NEVER NEVER

and the Alsatian sized circle of Alsatian dog hair on the chair I never sat in - and on the one sofa cushion I never used - was absolutely NOT an indication that she EVER slept there once I was asleep

mind you - you could tell she didn;t have any Lab blood in her - getting her to eat was the main problem - rather than stopping her finding stuff to eat
(rules at my Mum's house MAY have been different - apparently they had 'secrets' which resulted in a VERY obedient looking alsatian sitting and looking hopeful while my Mum carved Sunday dinner
why was apparently a mystery)



p.s. thanks for the thread - remind me of her - which is sad but nice


----------



## raleighnut (30 Dec 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> From those photos you are WAY to soft on him
> 
> 
> My Alsatian would NEVER go onto the sofa or chairs
> ...


Yep i had a GSD like that, many's the time I've got up/come home to find cushions all over the floor and Sabor fast asleep in his basket looking like Butter wouldn't melt.

Oh and frequently he'd only eat half his dinner hoping that I'd put some 'leftover' gravy in once we'd eaten.


----------



## fossyant (30 Dec 2021)

ebikeerwidnes said:


> From those photos you are WAY to soft on him
> 
> 
> My Alsatian would NEVER go onto the sofa or chairs
> ...





ebikeerwidnes said:


> From those photos you are WAY to soft on him
> 
> 
> My Alsatian would NEVER go onto the sofa or chairs
> ...



It's a bloody Lab - have you not had one. We had a Retreiver as kids, lovely dogs. Soft as - there is no worry with any well trained dog - my sister's dog does take the sofa when he can. Pack animals, and so long as they know the Alpha, that's fine. We're all part of the extended 'pack' as relatives - he's treated as family.


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2021)

A good lab would die to protect his or her family. That's true love. Even little Brucie is displaying protective tendencies, particularly towards my youngest who is autistic - he just knows she is extra special and needs protecting.

That loyalty deserves the odd snooze on the sofa, a small price to pay.


----------



## mpemburn (31 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> As you know, a few weeks ago I had to have my beautiful boy Lemmy put to sleep. He'd been stricken with cancer, had gone downhill very quickly, and it had reached the point where I had to MTFU for his sake and make a very difficult decision.
> 
> I was, and still am, bereft. Even thinking about it now I can feel the tears prickling the back of my eyes.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! May he bring you and Mini D joy for many years!

I truly know your pain—we had to say goodbye to our beloved Keeshond, Bel about a month ago. Ye Gods how I miss her! We've discussed getting a Keeshond pup in the Spring. We know there will never be another Bel, but it'll be good to have a dog around the house again.


----------



## mpemburn (31 Dec 2021)

Drago said:


> Being a Bassist I insist that all my does are also named for Bassists. Mrs D would not go for Flea, but Geddy (Lee) and Phil (Lynott) were in the running, but in the end we plumped on Bruce after Jack Bruce.



Have you had a dog named Jaco? He is at the top, IMHO.


----------



## Drago (31 Dec 2021)

Jaco was a diletente, not a bassist.


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2022)

He's getting big now.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jan 2022)

He's bloody handsome for sure. 

What's that pipe doing sprouting out of the middle of the floor?


----------



## Drago (5 Jan 2022)

Ah, that's for the w@nky old gas fire, a real lash up. Its alk disconnected and the like, and next time I redo the floor that'll disappear. We've had the gas fire removed and a wood burner fitted in the dining room, will do the same in the lounge next time its due a change of decor.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (5 Jan 2022)

Drago said:


> Ah, that's for the w@nky old gas fire, a real lash up. Its alk disconnected and the like, and next time I redo the floor that'll disappear. We've had the gas fire removed and a wood burner fitted in the dining room, will do the same in the lounge next time its due a change of decor.



That's ok then - I was worried about Bruce tripping over it.


----------



## Drago (10 Jan 2022)

5 1/2 months old and he's a big, heavy lad with plenty of growing left to do.


----------

